# shrimp and hc?



## lycaon (Aug 5, 2009)

hello all.i just finally finish planting the hc that i just got in my 10 gal and i had a pretty big ghost shrimp in there and after i took a short break from planting i notice that he was going around uprooting everything i just worked so hard to plant! so i moved him into another tank and i was thinking about planting the remaining hc in my 2.5 hex but i have about 5 cherry shrimp in there so i was wondering if anyone has heard of their shrimp eating hc or uprooting it.i read that sometimes they might want to dig up dying leaves to eat but i noticed my ghost was just uprooting everything.does anyone know if cherrys are different?id like to know before i plant hc with them.thanx!


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

The shrimp are uprooting it. If you plant the HC deep enough(3/4-1.5 inches deep) the cherries should not be able to uproot it


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Ghost shrimps are different than the cherry and other algae eater. They do eat plants, any thing with claws does not thing good for plants.


----------



## lycaon (Aug 5, 2009)

Ya i just found that out. I planted a small portion of my HC in my cherry tank and by the next day they had eaten every last little bit of it. I'll make sure to remember to never put plants like that in a tank with shrimp. I was thinking that maybe my cherrys ate my HC because i hadn't fed them any blanched veggies for a while but i'm sure they would have ruined it all anyway


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

My ghost shrimp will pick at my hc from time to time but normaly dont pull it out i also have a sand cap over mgo sub


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

I never had a problem with RCS eating any of my healthy plants, probably because they were always well fed.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

lycaon said:


> Ya i just found that out. I planted a small portion of my HC in my cherry tank and by the next day they had eaten every last little bit of it. I'll make sure to remember to never put plants like that in a tank with shrimp. I was thinking that maybe my cherrys ate my HC because i hadn't fed them any blanched veggies for a while but i'm sure they would have ruined it all anyway


I highly doubt that the cherries ate the HC. If they could eat HC why dont they eat moss as moss is a even softer leaved plant.


----------



## lycaon (Aug 5, 2009)

Well i woke up just the other morning to see my cherrys eating the last couple of leaves left. I didn't think they would eat it until i saw them chomping down on every last little leaf. I've been keeping them well fed but maybe they just ate it because it was dying. Does anyone know? They have never eaten my java moss or java fern that i have in with them


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

maybe the HC melted and the cherries are eating the dead leaves?


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

tex627 said:


> maybe the HC melted and the cherries are eating the dead leaves?


That's what I would think. I've had rcs with HC before and they never ate any of the healthy leaves. Now I've had amano shrimp go around and up root a lot of my plants but never eat any healthy leaves.


----------



## lycaon (Aug 5, 2009)

Ya i'm pretty sure that they were just eating the dead leaves and since all of it melted then they ate all of it. I did find one remaining little strand poking out of the substrate, it's pretty green and they've left it alone. Maye it'll grow in after all. (hopefully)


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

There's hope. I started with a piece of mini pelia that was the size of a dime(after the rest died) and now I have enough to cover the floor of a 5g. Same story with UG


----------



## lycaon (Aug 5, 2009)

Ya i think they were just eating the dead leaves because all the HC i put in the tank with them wilted almost immediately. I found one little strand the other day untouched and it had bright green leaves


----------

